# Why are there no threads, regarding some GREAT SPOOKY Halloween Sounds?



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Funny how nothing is complete for Halloween, until....some Spooky Sound is added to our Haunts.
We see all kinds of threads about everything...BUT......Spooky / Scary Sounds.
Each and every year.....I am hoping and praying that someone......will have the sound....that I am looking for.
Most of the sound tracks, that you hear.... sound as if they came off a Kmart discount table, in June.....just plain Crap!
I have searched and searched on You Tube.....and have found absolutely Nothing.
I guess...Sound, very much like Music, is all subjective, depending on ones Tastes?
I hate those sound tracks that have Tons of Crap.....all mixed together, once again....reminds me of a Cheap Kmart sound track.
What I am looking for is........just ONE Spooky Sound.....that plays over and over and over again.
I would Love to get a sound track of just Crows Cawing.
Or.....how about a sound track of just Spooky Ghost Booooooooooooos ( No Screaming ) ....just the same sound over and over again.
Wolves Howling.....or Thunder Clamping......sound like that.
But......I am not looking for a 1 minute sound bite.....I am looking for a sound track that will play for 4 Hours straight....over and over and over again.
Can anyone help me out...or direct me to such a site for Down Loading what I am looking for?
I do not have the time or the desire to be Mixing sounds like some Halloween obsessed DJ.
I just want to either Buy the sound that I am looking for, or have someone make up a sound track for me.....and I will Buy it off of you.
Yes......I know....that there are all kinds of Tacky sound tracks out there.....but.....that is not what I am looking for.
I do not want to have any tacky music in it or any tacky laughing and screaming going on.
My tastes are more the Old School Halloween sounds......Crows Cawing or Wolves Howling or Ghosts making Creepy Boooooooing sounds.
Can any one help?
Does anyone know of any great sites for Halloween Sounds?
Scary "Back Ground" Sound......is what makes any Haunt......complete!
Do you guys and gals have any ideas?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There is a whole section dedicated to music and sound effects here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/

Will be shifting this thread over there shortly, so feel free to look around in there yourself and maybe some other sound afficianados will chime in with their favorites.

I personally like checking through sites like:

https://www.4shared.com/

https://freesound.org
Freesound has some nice effects some atmospheric (would need to play with your search terms), which if you set to repeat would work out just fine:

https://freesound.org/people/kernowrules/sounds/198966/
English graveyard recording

https://freesound.org/people/qubodup/sounds/211646/
Scattered Ghost

https://freesound.org/people/Tuevon/sounds/344246/
Tuevon (really nice creepy effect)


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

That sort of thing can be difficult especially if it has to be a certain kind of taste. I am sure I have seen a few members here who have developed their own soundtracks of scary sounds. I won't direct you to my blog because that's all you'll find at my site is just corny scary sound albums that you would find at Kmart.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aw, ScarySounds ... your blog is awesome. Don't sell it short!


----------



## Dr. Snik (Oct 8, 2017)

Halloween FX Labs has great soundscape tracks. not 4 hours, you could loop it but these guys are super atmospheric, on iTunes... no other info I could find...
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/100-halloween-sound-effects/id476152024


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

Agree--way too many cheesy sound effects albums. Google Play has some decent tracks that are pretty cheap that you could loop. The title of the collection is Halloween Sound Effects. Some of the tracks are over the top, but "Halloween Music, Scary Music and Scary Sounds" sets a nice ominous background mood that isn't overpowering. "Sinister Halloween Night Background Sounds" is also good. These aren't as simple as what you might be looking for, in which case you could purchase samples from a place like soundbible.com. Search for the "Halloween" tag.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Big Scream CDs come to mind. I think there were 9 in total each with a different theme. I remember one was chainsaws, another thunderstorms, screaming, etc... I have MP3 rips somewhere, but I don't think they were among my favorites as I forgot about them until now. There's a few listed on amazon, but seems like there was a haunt-oriented company that distributed them. I'm getting ready to leave for the day, so I'll see if I can find a decent link for them when I get home tonight.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

ScarySounds said:


> That sort of thing can be difficult especially if it has to be a certain kind of taste. I am sure I have seen a few members here who have developed their own soundtracks of scary sounds. I won't direct you to my blog because that's all you'll find at my site is just corny scary sound albums that you would find at Kmart.


ScaySounds, I just visited your blog, and really appreciate your compiling/cataloging all those albums! I downloaded the cemetery sounds mp3 and it's indeed quite atmospheric! Many thanks, again!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I personally really dig the cheesy old scary sound records. But if you're looking for something a little more sinister, check out Halloween at High Noon on Youtube.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's a link for the Big Scream CDs. Looks like it gives you an option to sample each one.

http://www.bigscreamtv.com/store.html


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I make my own with Audacity. Its free just search it on the interweb.


----------

